# ETERNO problema con Thunderbird y MIME

## Mustela

Muy buenas a todos. Estoy completamente harto de lo que Thunderbird me lleva arrastrando creo que desde siempre.

¿No hay forma humana de asociar las extensiones del contenido adjuntado a las preferencias generales MIME de mi X11? Si quiero abrir un PDF, por ejemplo, he de ubicar el fichero binario ejecutable (/usr/bin/evince), y así igual en todas las extensiones que me voy encontrando. Es más, en los enlaces HTTP también debo especificar manualmente el navegador. He probado de eliminar el mimetypes.rdf (bueno, cambiándolo de nombre :p) para que lo vuelva a generar, creyendo que así funcionaría todo (ingenuo de mí) y nada. Y aún más, he generado un perfil totalmente nuevo, con una cuenta IMAP que tengo, y lo mismo. Ninguna extensión se asocia con el MIME de mi sistema ni con las preferencias de mi navegador preferido del XFCE. Todo fichero adjunto, o "Abrir con [examinar]" o "Guardar".

¿Me estoy dejando algo? ¡Ya no aguanto más! En cualquier Windows funciona a la perfeccion, y creo que con otras distribuciones también va bien. Sólo sucede en Gentoo. :(

----------

## Yczo

Hola, yo saqué la idea de aquí

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115524

1) Abre: Preferencias-->Avanced-->General--->Config editor--> Acepta que seras cuidadoso jej (I'll be carefull..)

2) Ajusta los siguientes protocolos como  "user set boolean true" Si no existen tendras que crearlos.

Creo que cuando esto se escribe mal es una lata ponerlo bien y hay que borrar el .thunderbird en /~

para hacerlo de cero

network.protocol-handler.warn-external.http  ---->user set boolean true

network.protocol-handler.warn-external.https ---->user set boolean true

network.protocol-handler.warn-external.ftp ---->user set boolean true

Despues al reiniciar thunderbird creo que ya podras elegir programa con el que abrir links y pdfs, a mi me va bien, lo solucioné así

No te doy el procedimiento mas exacto por que no lo tengo muy fresco hace mucho que lo hice

Espero que funcione. Un saludo!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Mustela wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿No hay forma humana de asociar las extensiones del contenido adjuntado a las preferencias generales MIME de mi X11?
> 
> ...

 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Default_Applications

Ahí tienes una explicación bastante buena del tema (en inglés). Parece que todo depende de si usas GNOME, KDE, etc o sólo un gestor de ventanas.

----------

## Mustela

Pues no lo entiendo. Si Firefox lo hace perfectamente con mi XFCE, Thunderbird debería poder hacerlo de la misma forma.

----------

